# D12-100 is getting a 771 signal loss while 2 HD units fine



## rootazoid (Feb 21, 2016)

My SD D12-100 receiver is throwing a 771 signal loss again, this time it seems unrecoverable. This is while my DVR and another digital receiver (all on the same dish) are working fine, and no weather issues. This SD unit had been troublesome for years. I've gone through DTV's 771 fix-it steps to no avail, and spent about an hour on tech support, no help, they just want to send a tech out but only Free if I sign up for their maintainance plan for around $88 for a contracted 12 months. Otherwise with no plan it would be around $50 for a tech visit. This thing is a rental. Would a car rental company ask me to pay for fixing the brakes?

Away from the griping, back to the hardware issue, any ideas, any suggestions?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Try swapping it with one of your other receivers, to verify whether the problem is the receiver or the coax it is connected to. If it is the receiver, call Directv and see if you are eligible for a free upgrade. Then you can replace that SD receiver with something better instead of getting another D12.


----------



## rootazoid (Feb 21, 2016)

Never mind, got the signal back by myself. I was ready to pull the coax and go back to the rabbit ears that came with a new TV 25 years ago, but... Menu/Setup/SystemSetup, then a couple of steps while it 'acquired' the signal and the channel lineup. Am I surprised that the 'agent' didn't suggest this, instead $uggested $omething I'd have to pay even more for?


----------



## rootazoid (Feb 21, 2016)

slice1900 said:


> Try swapping it with one of your other receivers, to verify whether the problem is the receiver or the coax it is connected to. If it is the receiver, call Directv and see if you are eligible for a free upgrade. Then you can replace that SD receiver with something better instead of getting another D12.


Thanks Hawkeye. Now even though I fixed it, will I remember a year from now next time? :hurah: And why does this crap happen anyway? Finally, this is on a 30 year old CRT TV, would a new HD receiver do any good?


----------



## turbulence (Feb 22, 2016)

rootazoid said:


> Thanks Hawkeye. Now even though I fixed it, will I remember a year from now next time? :hurah: And why does this crap happen anyway? Finally, this is on a 30 year old CRT TV, would a new HD receiver do any good?


1. Receivers do go bad over time. 
2. Dont' waste your money on an HD receiver. 
I didn't tell you this, but if you make a service call of "having a 771 on one of my receivers' (not upgrade, although DirecTV may pressure you) that SD box with another_ new _D12.


----------

